# Stall/Foil Question



## Nitty (Jan 28, 2020)

I have a question on getting through the stall quicker with the use of foil.  I've done "naked" and foil, actually during the same smoke already, and the foil got done hours earlier as it's supposed to do.  I've tried to research this but can't find anything.  I just bought some butcher paper but haven't tried it yet.

Has anybody wrapped in foil to blast through the stall and then take it out of the foil for the last hour or two to help "bark" the outside better?  

Unfortunately I am someone that needs my sleep.  Tending a smoker overnight is something I would like to do but it would completely ruin my day since I become a zombie without a decent amount of sleep.  I want to do larger meats 10lb+ but the time it takes scares me off.  It all comes down to sleep, not the amount of time or work it takes.


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 28, 2020)

I use a wrapped step on my competition brisket, actually turning it once during the wrapped step, and when it's tender following holding.... I do drain off the liquid and return to the smoker a few minutes to re-set the top layer of the bark.  On my butts,  I like wrapping later mainly to stop the color from getting too dark, but I also want foil juices to keep the pulled meat moist.  I like a softer bark on pork shoulder because I leave some on the chunks when serving. 

If you want the utmost control over your wrapped meats, and your sleeping hours, smoke the meats until you get the color you want, then move it into a 1/4 sized foil pan, add some liquid, and seal with foil.  Insert a probe thermometer if you want.  Then move into your oven at 250° - 275°.  Once wrapped, meat won't take on any more smoke, but it will darken a bit more especially if you are using a sweeter rub, or a sweeter wrapping liquid.  You could even set the auto-off feature to turn off the oven after 3 or 4 hours.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jan 28, 2020)

Nitty said:


> Has anybody wrapped in foil to blast through the stall and then take it out of the foil for the last hour or two to help "bark" the outside better?


Absolutely! I think for many this is the preferred approach. That said, you probably don't need "an hour or two" at the end to firm up the bark. Depending on your temp, 30 minutes or so should do it.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 28, 2020)

Thirdeye and smokerdude pretty much nailed it. What exactly are you smoking? You said for 10+ hour smokes so I assume you are talking about butts or briskets. I foil ribs for a couple hours a lot of times and then return them to the smoker unwrapped to finish them off and apply sauce if I am going that route. For the larger cuts of meat I don't see a need to finish them off unwrapped. I throw my butts in a pan around 160 and cover them with foil until they are done. Love having the juices to mix back in the pulled meat. I wrap briskets in butcher paper until they probe tender. Tenderizes the meat while allowing it to still breath and doesn't kill the bark. Some don't like wrapping at all...more of a personal preference thing. Just my $.02 on it!


----------



## Nitty (Jan 28, 2020)

Thanks for the info.  I thought something like that should work.

I was saying 10+ pounds, not hours.  Yes, butts and briskets.  When I did brisket and hit the stall, I cut it in half and finished one half naked and the other in foil.  The one in foil didn't get what I call mushy but it was definitely a lot softer on the outside than the other.  I do like the bark.


----------



## sandyut (Jan 28, 2020)

since i am a non-wrapper, you may try not wrapping and using a higher temp.  I run my butts and briskets at 180 for 3-4 hours and then 250-275 till probe tender and at about 200 give or take.  mostly the probe testing - temp to alarm me to go check them.  :)  275 will get them done faster and you cant tell a difference at all.  IMHO


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 28, 2020)

Unless it's a special occasion, I mostly employ the smoker/oven technique these days. Smoke till it sets nicely and won't take anymore smoke and then into an oven for the rest of the cooks. I might have to stay up a bit late but I sleep wonderfully after that :-)


----------



## Chasdev (Jan 28, 2020)

I switched from very low and very slow (225 for 24 hours) to hot and fast on my briskets and am so glad I did.
Smoke for 2 hours at 225 then go to 350 until internal hits 180, then wrap in butcher paper.
Total cook time is 6 hours for an average packer and the bark is the best ever.
Here's a point I did last weekend.
Very tender and juicy and the salt/pepper rub really makes it taste great without hiding the beef flavor.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 28, 2020)

For butts I could care less about mushy bark, since I am pulling it I actually prefer soft bark in those sandwiches. For slicing like a brisket or a clod sometimes I will unwrap to set the bark.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 1, 2020)

Wrapping might be a crutch, but it makes wonderful everyday meat. People watch too much tv today.


----------

